# crab kh



## Sylvannas (Apr 23, 2010)

What is the best way to raise the kh of my tank without harming my patriot crab? I do have other fish in the tank, and currently my kh is 0! Does alkaline buffer contain copper? Should I use something else? I usually do not like to add chemicals to my tank, but I dont want my fish to end up passing. Thanks!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Alkaline buffer does not contain any harmful substances that would negatively effect your Patriot crab. Try not to increase the KH by more than 1-2 degrees daily and all will be fine! Welcome to the harness revolution!!!


----------

